# Beef Jerky



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok I'm looking for opinions on the best beef jerky and where to buy it online..

I'm not talkin Jack Links... I want the back woods homestyle, side of a country road, hole in the wall, not mass marketed beef jerky... You know the real Mac coy, The good stuff!


I know you can get lots of stuff at bestbeefjerky dot org. But I want your own personal favorites...

Post em up!

J


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Never mind


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

My favorite beef jerky is the tough, dry, stringy stuff that it takes a while to chew. I forget the name right now but you can buy this stuff at Loves truck stops. You can buy this stuff in plastic jars or in plastic sleeves with Styrofoam(trying to give the best details i can). I always stop with I'm going down to MIZZOU for the weekend. Its about 25mins out of COMO on I70.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I need to look for the name when I get home today, but when I was upstate over the winter one of the local bars had a beef jerky that was delicious...I will post up later when I get the name.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I usually make my own...Is the best! :lol:

but this isn't bad! :wink:

Pacific Gold


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

I second the make your own.. You know what's in it, on it, how old it is, and you can tweek it anyway you like. Anything else is just "store bought".


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

The best I've ever tried is a mass-produced kind that is hard as hell to find. King B's... OH MY GOD, soo good.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

CraigJS said:


> I second the make your own.. You know what's in it, on it, how old it is, and you can tweek it anyway you like. Anything else is just "store bought".


That would require buying beef... If I am going to make my own, I would be making venison jerky.. and venison season isn't again until the fall.. 

I want something simple.. and stringy when ripped apart.. haha


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Pemmican Beef Jerky*

*Oberto Beef Jerky -*


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

i like this beef jerky, though its a tad on the expensive side:

bigjohnsbeefjerky .com

i've heard this was good too, but i've yet to try it
damngoodjerky .com

cant post links yet, sorry


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

BMack said:


> The best I've ever tried is a mass-produced kind that is hard as hell to find. King B's... OH MY GOD, soo good.


YES! I used to go through that stuff like I was addicted when I could find it. It's hard as hell on your teeth, too. Super tough, which is what makes it so awesome.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

There are lots of great jerkys out there.. but if you want something really special try this..

Results for BEEF JERKY

It's more like chunks of Steak Candy.. omg it's awesome.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Richterscale said:


> There are lots of great jerkys out there.. but if you want something really special try this..
> 
> Results for BEEF JERKY
> 
> It's more like chunks of Steak Candy.. omg it's awesome.


Oooh man, I love visiting J&Js when I go to the West Side Market... Good stuff!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Uncle mike's beef jerky. Best ever IMHO!


----------

